# HOW IS IT POSSIBLE FOR POOP to be so large?



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I've tried to find out SOMETHING digging thru old posts... but I havent had much luck. Will Lifeguard work for getting rid of intestinal worms? AND... how easy is cross contamination between fish? Are land walking animals susceptible to the worms the fish contain? How about people?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive never seen a poop so beautifully pictured in my life! LOL!

My male had a poop like this just today minus the curly white end, i found it at the bottom when vacuuming, i was in such disbelief i had to poke it. He never bloated or anything so i guess it just happens =x Dont know anything about parasite treatments but i just had to comment on the picture being so gorgeous with a poo attached )


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think that medicated foods are generally better for internal stuff, but not much experience with it personally


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol... thanks Punki. 

I tried to get the best pic possible to illustrate what is going on with her.
I'm new to the world of Bettas and I have NO idea how to deal with parasites.

I dont feed her live worms... she does get a flying bug on occasion or whatever...
but I dont know how she got worms. My other little girl's got them... and they've just began showing symptoms in the last few days.

I've looked all over the internet trying to find out as much as I can about the worms.. with no luck.

I would appreciate ANY and every bit of info you all share with me.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Lots of bettas in Walmart had them too. I saw a used container for worm paste for dogs or cats...(I cant remember at this time) near the betta bowls.

Does ppl use ivermectin to rid their fish of worms?


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Garlic is a good natural way to eliminate parasites. Get some FRESH garlic cloves & crush it/chop it into teensy weensy pieces for your betta and feed it the whole bits. The bits of garlic will sink right away, just to let you know. Or, you can soak your betta's food in the juice of that same fresh garlic.

If you do a little google search about the health benefits of garlic, you'll see it's a natural antibiotic, antifungal, antiparasitic, and antiviral.

Here's a short but interesting article:

http://www.crimsonrays.com/hobby/fishkeeping/articles/garlic.html


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jungle Labs Parasite Clear or another parasite medication wil work. Worms are basically parasites. Wow, what a pic. Have to agree about the size, though. Until today I've never seen my fish poo (never caught 'em at the right moment I guess) but I saw a huge one in my female's tank and a huge one drop off my male. Maybe they don't go often but when they do go, it's uhm . . . sizable?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

For internal parasites you should give oral medications. Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets work pretty well. You will have to crush them up since they are way to big for a betta. You can soak them in garlic juice to make them more effective and tasty too.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Holy Cow! Passing that poop must have been like _CHILDBIRTH_ for him! Sheesh! I would try the garlic suggestions.


----------



## Melika2928 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Wow*

I am so glad I found this thread. I woke up today and found one of my boys passing waste exactly like this. Now I know what to do! Tyty!


----------

